

Face recognition with Node.js - bergie
http://www.nodejs-news.com/fun-with-nodejs/face-recognition-with-nodejs/

======
obtu
Doesn't live up to the title.

Node.js just provides a bit of glue between the browser and the face
recognition software ( FaceTracker
<http://web.mac.com/jsaragih/FaceTracker/FaceTracker.html> wrapped in
ofxFaceTracker ).

------
peterbraden
I've been working on OpenCV bindings that allow you to do similar things.
<https://github.com/peterbraden/node-opencv>

